# neighbours cat annoying me



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

a neighbours cat, he's 8-9 and hasn't been fixed yet. he lives about 12 doors up.
anyway, he's tried getting in my house before. never made it though...

recently though, he's been meowing constantly outside of my door. 
sooooooo annoying! 
he is really starting to do my head in.

oscar wanted to play out last night. i spotted him on the windowsil, and went to see what he was just sitting there for. the other cat was standing making noises underneath him. he jumped down, and the cat just stalked him, and stopped him going anywhere.

this other cat isn't phased by anything! even me being there didn't bother him!
how do i get him to sod off?? 
every day he is in my garden meowing, waiting for one of my cats to go out so he can stalk them and scare them! 

he's just a bully. 
i was letting my dog out last night, and the cat was outside the door...again!! 
my dog chased him down the path, and as much as i felt sorry for the little cat. i knew my dog wouldn't hurt him! i thought maybe it would have scared him to the point he wouldn't come back. but no, as i said, this cat isn't phased by anything.

i really don't know what to do. it's pointless speaking to the owners because nothing would be done!
i guess i just needed to rant! 
he even woke me up the other morning, going across the front path, and i had my bedroom window open! 
it's as if he is never in his house!! 

whether he's forced out, or if it is his choice, i don't know. 
it seems like it's his choice! grrr


----------



## katerina10 (May 14, 2012)

to me it seems that the cat of your neighbour is just lonely and noone pays atttention to it.. you know like little children who want to go out and play with other children. The thing is that he wants so much to be with someone that he doesnt care with whom.. The mewing out of your door is cry for attention.. I would not treat the cat bad in any case.. I guess the owners dont have time for it or he is just bored.. If you could be sure about vaccinations and everything and that he/she is neutred then let him be.. I think the reason you think your cats are bullied is because your cats are not used to him. On the other hand there is a chance he is a bad cat so well just make sure you are in front when all of your pets are there.. and i think you should give the little fellow a chance...


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I have six cats and the cat next door was forever getting in fights with two of them. They hated each other and I was constantly breaking up fights and worrying sick about all involved. However they now have a truce and the neighbours cat can walk through the garden without a blood bath. They still watch him and follow him but they don't fight any more. fI your cats are vaccinated then I wouldn't be too concerned. Certainly keep an eye on them and break up any aggressive moments but try to make friends with the neighbour's cat so that he will be calmer when he comes into your garden and less likely to fight your cats.


----------

